# ISO ideas for using whole canned potatoes?



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

in most instances i avoid canned vegetables in favor of fresh, frozen and dried foods.  but there is something about those cute, round little canned potatoes that appeals to me.  something tugs at me, a nostalgic canned potato memory, a dim craving of sorts....does anyone perchance still elect to use these adorable little potatoes in recipes even when fresh potatoes are abundantly available?  please share.  i'm thinking i may be alone on this oddly whimsical quest, but....??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2012)

I keep a few cans of them on the shelf because I no longer eat enough fresh potatoes to bother buying a 5 or 10 pound bag.

A nice ta-dah recipe for two people on a snowy night is Cheese Potatoes.

Rinse one can of whole potatoes in boiling water and pat dry.

Make a cream sauce using:

1 T butter
1 T flour
1 1/4 cups milk
Salt and pepper to taste
A good dash of cayenne pepper
6 slices of American processed cheese chopped in small dice.  (do not use cheese food)

Bake in a small casserole at 325 or 350 for about 45 minutes until the top is brown and it is bubbling.  Great with a ham steak.

You can also make this as a stove top item by adding the drained potatoes to the cream sauce and heating but, I think the time in the oven improves it.

It is very important, for me, to refresh them with the boiling water.  I think it removes the tinny canned taste.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2012)

I've used them in CP beef stew when I didn't have fresh.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 3, 2012)

Brown a pound of ground beef, mushrooms and onions.  Add a can of CofM soup, a can of potatoes diced and some frozen or canned corn and peas.  Heat through and enjoy.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2012)

If I ever see organic canned potatoes, I might well buy them.

When I did buy them, they were often used for potato salad or home fries.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I keep a few cans of them on the shelf because I no longer eat enough fresh potatoes to bother buying a 5 or 10 pound bag.
> 
> A nice ta-dah recipe for two people on a snowy night is Cheese Potatoes.
> 
> ...



yess!  your creamed potatoes refreshes warm recollections of these tasty little spuds-in-a-can, bea.  thanks!  

something makes me think that tinny canned taste may be part of the appeal for me.  i will use your boiling method though, as that slightly metallic flavor probably lingers anyway....

oftentimes i buy my potatoes loose--redskin, russet and yukon type, a pound or two, mixed--a couple of dollars worth at a time....


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm thinking my aunt or somebody circled a freestyle meatloaf with these little round potatoes, too, oven roasting them in the fat and the meat drippings....i can still remember how they looked--all shiny golden and brown--but not how they tasted, hmm....


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> If I ever see organic canned potatoes, I might well buy them.
> 
> When I did buy them, they were often used for potato salad or home fries.




oh, i will definitely do the home fries--thanks!  don't know about potato salad though.  i think they may be too soft for that....


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 3, 2012)

My grandmother used to take those little potatoes, make a cheese sauce (I suspect she used Chez Whiz or another one of those processed products), layer the potatoes in a pyrex dish, dump the sauce on, and bake for about 20 minutes. Oh, I loved that dish as a child!


----------



## Izghoga (Jan 3, 2012)

*canned potatoes
*
O_O

Doomsday already close *
*


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

oh, i was unaware that my peculiar penchant for canned baby potatoes was as weighty a matter as all that....doomsday, really?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2012)

home fries, italian hot dogs, baked with onions and kraut and kielbasi, sausages and chicken murphy, pea soup, ... more ideas to come.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 3, 2012)

Sort of like Aunt Bea's recipe but a bit different. Cut up in bite size pieces, toss with onions, garlic, parsley, stir in some sour cream, place in oven proof dish and top with cheese and bread crumbs and bake unti bubbly and top is golden brown....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 3, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Sort of like Aunt Bea's recipe but a bit different. Cut up in bite size pieces, toss with onions, garlic, parsley, stir in some sour cream, place in oven proof dish and top with cheese and bread crumbs and bake unti bubbly and top is golden brown....




That sounds like a great way to use up the french onion dip from NYE!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 3, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> That sounds like a great way to use up the french onion dip from NYE!


Bob's your uncle!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Bob's your uncle!



I have heard that expression before. What's it mean? What's good about Bob?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2012)

and fanny's your aunt. lol.

it's a british expression meaning "and there you have it".


----------



## PattY1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Since I also usually cook for 1, I keep a few cans around. They are good to add to soups and stews. What is good about adding them to dishes that you are going to freeze, they seem to hold up better then fresh. 

Vit- I have never done it before, but I think they would be good for Potato Salad. They would hold up nicely and not suck up your dressing.

I really like them for when I am having a nice dinner, like Rib Roast. I mix them with Green Beans, season and cook them a little. That takes care of your starch and green veggie. I make Honey Glazed Carrots, Salad and French Bread. 

They fry up nicely for Home Fries. I know someone who used them for Scalloped Potatoes. Their uses are endless. Enjoy!!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 3, 2012)

They are also handy for corned beef hash, especially using canned corn beef.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 3, 2012)

I used to buy them for camping, many years ago.  What a bunch of great ideas!!  Adding them to my shopping list.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2012)

they're usually loaded with sodium, so for those on sodium restricted diets, be careful.

also, i wouldn't sub canned spuds for fresh if you can avoid it at all. not to disparage them, but fresh spuds are so easy to come by, and much better for you.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

thank you for some good ideas for the potatoes, patty1, and for the encouraging words.  i like the idea of combining the pots. with other veggies, home fries for sure.  maybe even give the pot. salad a go....

taxlady:  corned beef hash with the canned potatoes should be a winner!  thank you for your help....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 3, 2012)

buckytom said:
			
		

> they're usually loaded with sodium, so for those on sodium restricted diets, be careful.
> 
> also, i wouldn't sub canned spuds for fresh if you can avoid it at all. not to disparage them, but fresh spuds are so easy to come by, and much better for you.



Aunt Bea rinses hers in boiling water, that would help with the sodium.  Do they have low sodium canned spuds now, like lo so canned beans?


----------



## buckytom (Jan 3, 2012)

aunt bea's on the ball. 

i'll have to look for lower sodium versions. we always have a can of potatoes around, for the rare occasion this son of an irishmen would disappoint his father and have none on hand, as it were.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

buckytom said:


> home fries, italian hot dogs, baked with onions and kraut and kielbasi, sausages and chicken murphy, pea soup, ... more ideas to come.





LoVe the sauerkraut, onions and kielbasi tip!  had to look up chicken murphy, bt--to me, that one looks better with pasta....the names of your dishes often have me running to google for descriptions and/or definitions....

thanks for your suggestions, bt.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Brown a pound of ground beef, mushrooms and onions.  Add a can of CofM soup, a can of potatoes diced and some frozen or canned corn and peas.  Heat through and enjoy.




thanks, andy, i will definitely make this (my own superior) hamburger helper!!  and with some shelled edamame, it's gonna soar!!


----------



## Constance (Jan 4, 2012)

You can put them in with canned green beans, use in soups or stews, chop and add to corned beef for hash...use with anything that will share it's flavor with the potatoes.


----------



## Addie (Jan 4, 2012)

I used to buy those potatoes when the kids were small. I used them for home fries, and to make a really quick corn chowder. Now I boil up a few potatoes, with the skin on and keep them in the fridge. Grab one when I need it for home fires.


----------

